
Enterprise programming language - joao-milho
https://github.com/joaomilho/Enterprise
======
nwhatt
I laughed at the copyright comments. I worked at a company that had a linter
to check for proper copyright comments on each file. To be fair, the code was
distributed as part of an on-prem deployment and interpreted, so any customer
could read any of the source code, but still.

~~~
majewsky
Semi-off-topic: I would like to have a fixer that automatically inserts and
updates copyright comments. So you would have a config file in your repo root
like:

    
    
      src/* = GPLv3
      src/external/brotli/* = MIT
    

And when you run it, it looks at `git log` to generate the correct
attributions and years for the copyright header. Does something like that
exist already?

------
Sohcahtoa82
Can I get the logo in cornflower blue?

~~~
joao-milho
Doesn't follow our 10B dollars worth branding. You can make the logo bigger
'though.

------
nunobrito
Very good. Was missing some enterprisey: \+ sprint \+ backlog \+ AI \+
intrapeneur \+ contractor \+ budget

------
some_account
Articles like this have a point - enterprise programming is about as fun as
pulling out your nails.

~~~
liberte82
Sounds ripe for disruption.

~~~
some_account
Naah consultants love it. The more complex and difficult, the better for them
and their consulting company.

------
kjullien
I love the why of this project.

